
How Facebook is losing it's essence? - _tarak_
http://microreviews.org/how-facebook-is-losing-its-essence/
======
wccrawford
"The very essence of Facebook was to recreate the joys of college life in the
virtual space."

Maybe back when it first started. It hasn't been the 'essence of Facebook' for
a long time now.

They've evolving, as they need to if they want to stay in the lead.

~~~
Arkid
Yes, but getting all celebrity junk into the timeline would sort of kill all
the fun. It may just go the myspace way.

~~~
trustfundbaby
a. Why not just unsubscribe from it if it bothers you so much? b. Facebook is
not afraid to change stuff that isn't working, so I have confidence that
they'll tweak that feature as the usage patterns dictate

~~~
Arkid
You can unsubscribe from the celebrity news and stuff but your friends will
end up sharing as they would have subscribed to the celebrity junk. You can't
do much about that.

~~~
innes
Get new friends, or block the ones who do that.

~~~
joelrunyon
This. Don't follow/friend/circle people you don't want to keep in touch with
or hear updates on. It's that simple.

------
pnathan
Well, Facebook corp enroached on my privacy, and apps spammed my feed with
useless crud. People posted high noise, low signal updates.

So I left.

~~~
Arkid
A lot of people will gradually leave because of such junk.

------
cruise02
Totally beside the point, but "How Facebook is losing its essence" is a
statement. You've analyzed the situation and you're going to tell me what's
happening. Following that statement with a question mark just tells me that
you're frightened of sharing your opinion. Don't make a bold statement if
you're just going to wimp out and make it a question.

~~~
Arkid
Point taken. The title of the post has been updated.

------
Arkid
Possible duplicate <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3016955>

